# 3 Mile Bridge 2 May



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Went out to 3 mile bridge yesterday late afternoon.. It was raining some but was hoping maybe something was biting.. Tossed out the line and kicked back in the bed of the truck waiting for something to take it.. 

All of a sudden my reel started screaming!!!! Fish On!!! Grabbed the rod and braced myself in the bed of the truck.. He took off like a bat out of He!! I pulled and reeled and did all I could to keep him from spooling all the line off the reel!! It was tough.. who was going to win? Me or the fish? He took a break and I started reeling him in, pulling then reeling, pulling then reeling.. then all of a sudden he was off again!! Man this was one tough fish!!! The few people that were on the pier were standing all around me by this time, offering to help but NO!! This was my fish, no one was going to take the rod from me no matter how tired I got!! This went on and on, everytime I thought I had him, he would take off again! Suddenly noticed that the traffic on the bridge was eerily quiet, took a quick glance over my shoulder and all the cars were stopped, people anxiously waiting to see what I was going to bring up... Finally, he was bout wore out, I almost had him up to the pier... I was finally going to see what this monster was....... As I wiped the sweat off my brow and got close to the railing to finally get a look at what I had............

At that point I woke up from my nap... checked my line... nope, nothing yet... Oh well, maybe another day.... I did actually catch a few bait fish so it wasnt a totally wasted day.. water was a bit rough.. but it was a good day...... any day fishing is a good day right?

I had ya all there for a minute though, didnt I?? LOL


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

haha got me for sure!

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

PUNK!!!! I was reeled in on that lol!!! good one man!!!!!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Snatch it said:


> PUNK!!!! I was reeled in on that lol!!! good one man!!!!!


I had to liven up a somewhat boring day somehow... LOL


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Got me with that one lol


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Breeze when do u usually have time to fish?..

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Austin said:


> Got me with that one lol



Hey Austin, Your the one who wrote that how to article on pier fishing... I have seen people catching spanish mackrel off this pier. I believe they are using bobbers to hold the bait up in the water..... is this right? If so, what bait is best, what hook, and how far do I want the bait below the bobber??

Also, what is the best time of day to catch them?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Breeze when do u usually have time to fish?..
> 
> Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


Well, the shop is closed on Wednesdays and Sundays, so those are fishing days. On saturdays we close at 4, so there is another fishing evening.... plus if I feel like it I can just shoot down to the pier after normal business hours.. Only time I am tied up at the shop after hours is if a customer needs something and cant make it in during regular hours, I will go in and take care of them when possible...

The wife doesnt mind me taking off and going fishing, she just wishes I would bring something home for dinner.... LOL tell ya though, all I seem to catch are those darn pinfish, or what ever they are called... bout ready to take a batch of them home and cook up..


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Once I get my little boat running the way I want and a trolling motor for it . Ill take you with me so we can hunt some shallow water reds and trout.
ill keep ya posted

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Once I get my little boat running the way I want and a trolling motor for it . Ill take you with me so we can hunt some shallow water reds and trout.
> ill keep ya posted
> 
> Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner



That sounds awesome! Need any help getting it ready to go, let me know.. I am more then willing to help ya get it running right.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Right now I'm just wating on a part I had ordered should fix the issue it was having . Other then that I just need to get me a trolling motor mounted and a battery. The second part isn't even necessary but makes fishing the flats easier.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Right now I'm just wating on a part I had ordered should fix the issue it was having . Other then that I just need to get me a trolling motor mounted and a battery. The second part isn't even necessary but makes fishing the flats easier.
> 
> Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


I got a little bit of experience on the smaller outboards... had a 6 horse johnson on my first sailboat that was given to me.. so you can imagine since it was given free, it needed a little bit of attention.. I remember one day the wife and I took it out.. no wind so we motored out. Anchored and did a bit of swimming and fishing. Went to start it up to come back in and no start.. so now we got no motor and no wind.. took the cover off to check it out and found the plastic cover on the fuel pump was cracked, letting fuel leak out instead of going to the carb.. I searched all over the boat looking for something to use to seal it up and get back to the dock.. had bout given up when I noticed the wife was chewing on something.. asked her what it was and she said it was a juicy fruit.. told her to give it to me... put that over the crack and let it sit for a few mins.. believe it or not, that stuff sealed it up good enough that I was able to get the engine started and back to the dock!! We always joke about that even to this day.. We have talked since moving down here about eventually getting another boat and she said we have to make sure we keep a stock pile of juicy fruit onboard it... LMAO!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

haha thats crazy good thinking though.
If you check the boat repair section I have a thread started for it.

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

Man I was so happy for you. Keep on fishing it will happen almost that way soon.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

hunterclaus said:


> Man I was so happy for you. Keep on fishing it will happen almost that way soon.


Yeap, it will happen one day... LOL Was good meeting ya and fishing that night. Let me know next time you head down this way and we will do it again. Maybe next time it will be a saturday night and I can stay and play longer.. LOL


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

ten four. right now its looking like it may be a while though.


----------

